

Bck2Brwsr: JavaScript based Java VM for browsers - jpalomaki
http://wiki.apidesign.org/wiki/Bck2Brwsr

======
jpalomaki
Sometimes I wonder what the web would look like now, if Sun had taken a little
bit different approach with applets and embraced HTML, DOM etc instead of
pushing the Java GUI to the browser.

